# Huerta Hof



## CT20 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking for a new puppy, what does everyone think of Huerta Hof?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:thumbup: would be my next pick


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would buy a pup from her.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I certainly would if I were looking. Give me a good decade, though.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't even question it. 
They're very dedicated to the breed. 

My vote.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful dogs with great health and temperament.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Stunning dogs, great pedigrees, and Robin is a very valued and active member here on the forum

Definetely gets my vote without hesitation


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I have owned Huerta Hof dogs for over 10 years now and, to be honest, I don't ever see a day that I won't have one from them.

Robin and Carlos' breeding program is based on integrity and a true, real knowledge of the bloodlines they use. I train with them every weekend, and their dogs, whether in show, pet or working homes, are always sound in temperament and health.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I will be getting a pup from them hopefully in the spring. Robin has been very helpful throughout my "looking for a breeder" journey. Last Summer she invited me out on a Saturday to watch her and the group train. Since then we knew we would eventually have a pup from them. Robin is very honest, and helpful. Her and Carlos have amazing dogs that are not only beautiful but they also work as well. 

I would not hesitate to contact her at all. There are many great breeders that are active on this forum and she is definitely one of them!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent breeder with excellent knowledge of the breed, and her husband works dogs so they would truly have knowledge of what they are breeding.


----------

